# Red Led Accurist Repair



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi guys. I'm brand new to this forum and love watches. I've recently purchases a red led Accurist watch (1970's). It was keeping time with new batteries for a short while but is now displaying random numers when buttons are pushed. I've tried changing batteries. Any suggestions or recommendation for a repairer please. I live in South Wales


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Sounds like the the control IC is dead, not really repairable. Best to look on eBay for a working module, they do come up.

Good luck

Rob


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

rdwiow said:


> Sounds like the the control IC is dead, not really repairable. Best to look on eBay for a working module, they do come up.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Rob


Thanks Rob


----------

